# Pimpama river , Boxing Day



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Heading out again in the morning. Can't be bothered driving any further than there for a fish. ANyone welcome, launch around 4:30 am till about 11 am.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep same spot as the other day.


----------

